# 32 point buy - What's the system again?



## Magic Rub (Apr 23, 2003)

Can some one please give me the details on how the typical 32 point buy system works again. I don't have my books with me & can't remember how it works.


----------



## Drawmack (Apr 23, 2003)

look up the dmg on amazon the point buy system is one of their sample pages.


----------



## Magic Rub (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Chacal (Apr 23, 2003)

attribute cost: 8 0
9 1
10 2
11 3
12 4
13 5
14 6
15 8
16 10
17 13
18 16

use your 32 points then apply racial mods (if any)


Chacal


----------



## Magic Rub (Apr 23, 2003)

& Thank you.


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 24, 2003)

WotC Point Buy Rule of Thumb:

To raise an ability by one point, you must spend a number of points equal to the ability's current ability bonus, with a minimum of one point spent.

So, to raise any ability by one point...

8-13...  1 point.
14-15...  2 points.
16-17...  3 points.


----------

